

New website dutchstartupjobs.com helps startups find talent - wkneepkens
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/05/15/new-website-dutchstartupjobs-com-helps-startups-find-talent/

======
onemorepassword
There's a reason why the vast majority of "jobs" on this site are either for
interns or co-founders (with the "co" part being actually making stuff).

There's no money in Dutch startups, very little investment.

So with some very rare exceptions, most startups pay way less than traditional
IT, and you can shout all you want about only wanting young an hungry talent
willing to work for equity (also quite relative, very few Dutch startups flip
or go IPO), this is seriously hampering their potential for attracting talent.

Especially in a country that may be less risk-averse than most European
countries, but still way more than the US.

~~~
davedx
Indeed. It seems like the smaller the company here, the lower the pay, as
simple as that. That's what I've experienced so far. I'd love to work for an
innovative Dutch startup but so far I end up working for larger and larger
companies, because I just can't afford to take the kind of rates or salary
smaller companies offer.

~~~
onemorepassword
And it's stupid too, because they pretty much get what they pay for. Peanuts,
monkeys and such.

So small companies that could afford decent salaries have 3 underpaid devs and
some interns doing the work one good developer can do for half the money. And
do a better job too.

------
zlatanmenkovic
One of the big mistakes startups here in the Netherlands (and the rest of
europe)make is that the try to copy the Silicon Valley eco system, which will
not work here. For a hole lot of reasons like history, culturel difference,
political system etc.

For instance, one mistake a lot of startups make is offering Dutch people
shares while their productivity wont be higher. Giving them a higher salary or
more freedom on where and when they work motivates them much more and is often
enough reason to leave a big boring corp.

It's true that there is less money here then in SV but it doesn't mean there
are no jobs. But most of these job postings won't be on a site like the above.
I even think the problem here is more on the supply side and not demand. I can
name a few startups that are looking for talent right now, including us,
willing to pay a great salary but simple can't find the right talent. Take a
look at the type of open positions, cto, technical co founder, developer
intern etc. I think that's the biggest problem we have to solve here first...

------
blackdogie
While I welcome the idea, I do find it strange that they just focus on Dutch
startups, when if you have the right to work in the EU you can work anywhere.
Another one that I came across this week, out of Scotland, is
<http://www.upstartjobs.com/>

~~~
kintamanimatt
It's often really smart to niche. It's easy to position yourself as _the_ job
board for Dutch startups.

------
dutchbrit
Amazed that Booking.com isn't on that site yet, the amount of recruiters that
approach me on LinkedIn asking if I'm interested working there is shocking.
I've had about 4 requests the past month I think for them alone..

~~~
onemorepassword
Booking.com is the reason why the rest of us have such a hard time finding
people...

OTOH, they're very generous in their relocation support and most expats get
tired of the job before they get tired of Amsterdam, so they do help to fill
the pool for the rest of us.

~~~
BSousa
Mind telling if the salary is ok with them?

Having lived in NL before, I would fancy coming back, but salaries/taxes make
it prohibiting to move back at my current lifestyle. Is booking offering above
market pay?

~~~
onemorepassword
I have no idea, but given they effort they put into bringing people in from
outside NL I doubt they skimp on salary. The don't have a rep for being
cheapskates in general.

------
gyaresu
Another (Wordpress) website failing horribly under load after receiving the
attention they so desperately desired.

And the failure just dumps the MySQL error on the front page.

Not terribly inspiring.

------
pepijndevos
Bookmarked for when the error is resolved.

Some IT jobs posted in other places just omit the location, assuming everyone
lives in SF. Really looking forward to find out what's going on in my
homeland.

Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.dutchstartupjobs.com%2F&aq=f&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.dutchstartupjobs.com%2F&aqs=chrome.0.57j58.2732j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

~~~
Luyt
It's rather focused on the Randstad.

~~~
roel_v
Presumable because that's where the jobs are... (it's a barren wasteland on
the startup front here in the south)

~~~
skrebbel
It's telling how little tech startup activity there is around Eindhoven,
despite the massive amount of PR going out that this is going to be the
country/continent's next silicon valley.

~~~
keesj
AFAIK there's quite some startup activity going on, but only a handful of
'traditional' internet startups. (including my <http://betali.st/>)

~~~
skrebbel
Hmm yeah, true - there's heavy machinery startups like SoLayTec, is that the
kind of stuff you mean?

Btw, I hadn't heard of betalist, and that's now officially the only
'traditional' internet startup in this area that I know of. Any more?

~~~
keesj
I'm not really familiar with the specifics of what's going on at the high tech
campus, but I know there's a lot of stuff happening there.

Some other startups based in Eindhoven:

\- <http://www.filedropme.com/>

\- <http://www.redefinestudio.nl/>

\- <https://www.jibr.com/>

\- <http://www.studyportals.eu/>

\- <http://www.izooble.com/>

And of course Shapeways[1] which recently raised $30M from Andreessen Horowitz
amongst others [2]. Although their HQ is now in NYC they started out in
Eindhoven and still have an office here. Their BV is also still located in
Eindhoven.

[1] <http://shapeways.com/>

[2] [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases-test/shapeways-
annou...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases-test/shapeways-
announces-30m-round-led-by-andreessen-horowitz-204268491.html)

------
playing_colours
My personal opinion it can be improved to be easier to skim through for job
descriptions. There is too much information on the page, the number of jobs
per page is small and it looks like there is no focus on jobs itself. I find
this website <http://www.workinstartups.com/> for the startup jobs in the UK
way easier to use for job search.

------
Sieuwert
Very good initiative not just to help find people, but also to improve the
visibility of startups in the wider economy. Do similar job boards exist in
other countries?

~~~
BSousa
There is one for Berlin: <http://berlinstartupjobs.com>

~~~
wkneepkens
Cool, seems to work pretty well there. Hope the Dutch version will be as
successful!

------
Avalaxy
Ugh. When I read this on my smartphone that social media share thing on the
left was placed all over the content. Couldn't read a thing. So freaking
annoying.

------
jp1989
We post about startup jobs in Stockholm regularly here
(<http://swedishstartuspace.com>)

~~~
unwind
Broken link, typo I guess. It should be <http://www.swedishstartupspace.com/>.

I'm so sick of the usage of the word "space" in the startup space, it's not
even funny when I try.

------
brandonhsiao
I always wonder why prominent startup boards don't just clone their site and
make one for every country in the world.

------
calrieldur
well it's 2 weeks old and an MVP so time is needed.

------
groundCode
the site is giving me a mysql error :(

